# Perchè Maldini non ha un posto nella società?



## Devil May Cry (24 Marzo 2013)

E' una domanda che mi pongo da molto tempo..Perchè il nostro amato,unico,grandissimo Paolino Maldini non ha un posto nella società?Secondo me è una vergogna!Una bandiera del suo calibro dovrebbe far parte della famiglia Milan per sempre.
Potrebbe aiutare moltissimo e comunque averlo in società sarebbe un segno di rispetto nei suoi confronti.

Maldini unico..Un idolo!


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Eh eh eh, bella domanda, la quale Galliani ha sempre un pò sviato. Boh, probabilmente la sua grandissima personalità, oppure non sta simpatico come uomo ad esempio al pelatone. Non lo so, davvero.


----------



## Graxx (24 Marzo 2013)

la domanda soprattutto è...perchè al suo addio al calcio fu fischiato ed insultato dalla curva??? secondo me parte tutto da li...c'è qualcosa sotto che magari noi non sappiamo...


----------



## Albijol (24 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> E' una domanda che mi pongo da molto tempo..Perchè il nostro amato,unico,grandissimo Paolino Maldini non ha un posto nella società?



Perché i rapporti tra lui e Galliani (che al Milan ormai è un ducetto che sta sotto solo a Silvio) sono pessimi.


----------



## 2515 (24 Marzo 2013)

Perché non è un lecca c**o forse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Eh eh eh, bella domanda, la quale Galliani ha sempre un pò sviato. Boh, probabilmente la sua grandissima personalità, oppure non sta simpatico come uomo ad esempio al pelatone. Non lo so, davvero.



si mi sembra chiaro che non sta simpatico a Galliani, ma io vorrei sapere che tipo di rapporto avevano i due quando Paolo giocava ancora


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Marzo 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> la domanda soprattutto è...perchè al suo addio al calcio fu fischiato ed insultato dalla curva??? secondo me parte tutto da li...c'è qualcosa sotto che magari noi non sappiamo...



cioè?secondo te cosa dovrebbe esserci sotto?(non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico,voglio solo capire dal di fuori come viene visto quell'episodio)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Marzo 2013)

Non è uno yes man.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Marzo 2013)

Personaggio scomodo.


Ad ogni modo meglio così, quando se ne andrà Berlusconi farà terra bruciata in dirigenza e bisognerà ripartire da zero.


Gianni, Zvonne e Paolo sono lì che aspettano.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Marzo 2013)

Perchè è un protagonista,uno che vorrebbe *fare*,non è uno che si accontenterebbe di fare le foto agli eventi o di andare ai sorteggi di Champions.
In altre parole è il tipo di persona mal voluta in società,perchè darebbe fastidio.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me dipende dal personaggio Maldini, un uomo che per personalità non potrebbe mai accettare un posto di secondo piano, da ambasciatore del Milan (come fa Baresi per dire...)...di sicuro vorrà un ruolo decisionale ed al momento quel ruolo lo occupa Galliani...tra qualche anno magari...

Non credo invece impatti il rapporto con la Curva (pessimo dopo la finale di Champions del 2005)...prima della riappacificazione di un paio di anni fa, Galliani era sulla stessa barca (girava con la scorta...)...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Sono certo che il problema è un altro,
Maldini è sveglio ma è troppo una brava persona, quasi un uomo d'altri tempi,
non è adatto al galleggiare sull'orlo della legalità non solo del Milan ma di tutte le società in genere.
Non durerebbe a lungo, troppi compromessi con la sua coscienza e soprattutto troppo scomoda la sua onestà intellettuale vedi caso curva.

più facile in futuro un ruolo rappresentativo nella federazione come Albertini o Tommasi, uomini veri sopra le parti


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Marzo 2013)

E beh la federazione invece è un covo di santi neh?!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E beh la federazione invece è un covo di santi neh?!



No di certo, ma le cose puoi provare a migliorarle solo da li, come dirigente del Milan farebbe solo battaglie contro i mulini a vento,
certo che se dalla federazione è scappato subito anche un uomo di spessore morale un pò più basso come Baggio le speranze non sono molte


----------



## Jino (24 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cioè?secondo te cosa dovrebbe esserci sotto?(non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico,voglio solo capire dal di fuori come viene visto quell'episodio)



Io semplicemente come una vergogna.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cioè?secondo te cosa dovrebbe esserci sotto?(non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico,voglio solo capire dal di fuori come viene visto quell'episodio)



Come viene visto???Che hanno fischiato la nostra bandiera,il nostro capitano,un uomo mai sceso a compromessi con nessuno,un mito.Mi dispiace,ma fu semplicementa 'na roba vergognosa.


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Marzo 2013)

Perchè farebbe fare la figura del pagliaccio a Galliani.

Il progetto giovani, la primavera, lo scouting... Tutte cose che Maldini denunciava la mancanza già dieci anni fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Perchè farebbe fare la figura del pagliaccio a Galliani.
> 
> Il progetto giovani, la primavera, lo scouting... Tutte cose che Maldini denunciava la mancanza già dieci anni fa.



Abbiamo già discusso molto sul tema,hanno adottato il progetto giovani per mancanza di fondi,dato che il buon Ilvietto ha chiuso i rubinetti.Ovviamente la nuova linea è positiva,però è nata più come un'esigenza,una necessità che come qualcosa di programmato,anche se tutti auspicavano il tutto già da molti anni.


----------



## jaws (24 Marzo 2013)

Io faccio un'altra domanda; che ruolo fareste occupare a Maldini in società?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io faccio un'altra domanda; che ruolo fareste occupare a Maldini in società?



Al posto di Braida non sarebbe male.


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

E lui si accontenterebbe di quel ruolo? Secondo me no


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E lui si accontenterebbe di quel ruolo? Secondo me no



L'importante è che inizi ad entrare nella società. Come D.S., poi, la competenza non gli mancherebbe non credi?


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

Non ho detto che non ha qualità, solo che credo che non accetterebbe mai di venire in società per ricoprire un ruolo poco più che marginale.
Lo so che il DS non è in teoria un ruolo marginale, ma al Milan è così


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che non ha qualità, solo che credo che non accetterebbe mai di venire in società per ricoprire un ruolo poco più che marginale.
> Lo so che il DS non è in teoria un ruolo marginale, ma al Milan è così



Maldini, invece, secondo me accetterebbe se chiamato e comunque se fosse lui a ricoprire quel ruolo il peso cambierebbe.


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

Maldo ha un' idea di calcio molto vicina alla mia e un personaggio del genere dovrebbe essere considerato come figura per il cambiamento

al Milan potrebbe dare tantissimo, ma vorrebbe dire anche aria nuova e fresca e in Italia si fa sempre fatica a realizzare un discorso del genere....

ultimamente mi sto accontentando del fatto che la società abbia svecchiato parecchio la rosa, ma nel lungo periodo non basterà!!
Io vorrei davvero come dirigente Maldo perchè potrebbe davvero farci tornare grandissimi per anni


----------



## 2515 (25 Marzo 2013)

Maldini Seedorf Boban e Van Bommel, sti 4 come dirigenti nel milan e la società cambia da così a così.


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cioè?secondo te cosa dovrebbe esserci sotto?(non lo sto dicendo in tono polemico,voglio solo capire dal di fuori come viene visto quell'episodio)



Secondo me è stata una delle più grandi vergogne del calcio Italiano...Tanto grande che appena vinta una finale di Champions, si è addirittura "scomodato" uno come Guardiola per chiarire che il mondo intero ammirava Maldini e che quella parte di tifosi era solo un ammasso cerebrolesi.


----------



## Sindaco (25 Marzo 2013)

Semplicemente, al Milan, la società è Galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Marzo 2013)

Seedorf, così come Gattuso, è un Berluscones. Spariranno con lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Marzo 2013)

maldini al milan verrebbe pure a pulire i cessi non scherziamo


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stata una delle più grandi vergogne del calcio Italiano...Tanto grande che appena vinta una finale di Champions, si è addirittura "scomodato" uno come Guardiola per chiarire che il mondo intero ammirava Maldini e che quella parte di tifosi era solo un ammasso cerebrolesi.



tanto per iniziare voglio dire che personalmente non sono mai stato d'accordo con la contestazione a maldini nel giorno dell'addio al calcio..quella doveva essere una festa in cui si ringraziava un giocatore che al milan ha dato tantissimo...però la curva ha deciso cosi e gli argomenti per la contestazione c'erano sicuramente...


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tanto per iniziare voglio dire che personalmente non sono mai stato d'accordo con la contestazione a maldini nel giorno dell'addio al calcio..quella doveva essere una festa in cui si ringraziava un giocatore che al milan ha dato tantissimo...però la curva ha deciso cosi e gli argomenti per la contestazione c'erano sicuramente...



E quali erano???Senza entrare nel dettaglio più del dovuto.


----------



## vota DC (25 Marzo 2013)

E' un po' come la storia di Toki che avrebbe dovuto essere il successore ma per pure sfiga lo diventa Kenshiro che a lui è inferiore: un'inspiegabile garbuglio di coincidenze che spianerà la strada al futuro messia del Milan....ODDO!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Marzo 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> E' un po' come la storia di Toki che avrebbe dovuto essere il successore ma per pure sfiga lo diventa Kenshiro che a lui è inferiore: un'inspiegabile garbuglio di coincidenze che spianerà la strada al futuro messia del Milan....ODDO!



Beh Ken era inferiore un par de balls.Non ha sconfitto Raul per puro caso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E quali erano???Senza entrare nel dettaglio più del dovuto.



si sanno che i rapporti tra maldini e la curva non sono mai stati buoni...già da molto tempo(anche con la fossa)!!maldini ha più volte accusato la curva di non sostenere la squadra adeguatamente...la cosa è degenerata poi dopo istanbul!sinceramente,e lascio a voi le conclusioni,mi sembra ingeneroso e irrispettoso nei confronti di gente che dedica buona parte della propria vita e dei propri soldi per seguire il milan!!questo è sicuramente parte del problema..di sicuro c'è dell'altro ma non mi va di andare avanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'importante è che inizi ad entrare nella società. Come D.S., poi, la competenza non gli mancherebbe non credi?



per quello vedo meglio un Seedorf


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per quello vedo meglio un Seedorf



Seedorf io lo vedo meglio in panchina.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si sanno che i rapporti tra maldini e la curva non sono mai stati buoni...già da molto tempo(anche con la fossa)!!maldini ha più volte accusato la curva di non sostenere la squadra adeguatamente...la cosa è degenerata poi dopo istanbul!sinceramente,e lascio a voi le conclusioni,mi sembra ingeneroso e irrispettoso nei confronti di gente che dedica buona parte della propria vita e dei propri soldi per seguire il milan!!questo è sicuramente parte del problema..di sicuro c'è dell'altro ma non mi va di andare avanti



ma almeno è vera quella cosa di Istanbul???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Seedorf io lo vedo meglio in panchina.



anche io lo vorrei in panchina, ma tra 4-5 anni...adesso per me potrebbe fare il Direttore Sportivo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma almeno è vera quella cosa di Istanbul???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...





Seedorf: "Allenare il Milan? Gli ho detto arrivederci non addio"

CalcioBrasiliano.net


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tanto per iniziare voglio dire che personalmente non sono mai stato d'accordo con la contestazione a maldini nel giorno dell'addio al calcio..quella doveva essere una festa in cui si ringraziava un giocatore che al milan ha dato tantissimo...però la curva ha deciso cosi e gli argomenti per la contestazione c'erano sicuramente...



Il mio è stato il parere di un esterno..Cosa c'è sotto non lo so.




Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si sanno che i rapporti tra maldini e la curva non sono mai stati buoni...già da molto tempo(anche con la fossa)!!maldini ha più volte accusato la curva di non sostenere la squadra adeguatamente...la cosa è degenerata poi dopo istanbul!sinceramente,e lascio a voi le conclusioni,mi sembra ingeneroso e irrispettoso nei confronti di gente che dedica buona parte della propria vita e dei propri soldi per seguire il milan!!questo è sicuramente parte del problema..di sicuro c'è dell'altro ma non mi va di andare avanti




Se sai qualcosa potresti anche andare avanti (ammesso che la cosa non ti turbi) alla fine siamo tutti tifosi della stessa maglia..Credo che sia giusto far chiarezza sul quel gesto..


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Il mio è stato il parere di un esterno..Cosa c'è sotto non lo so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non è che mi turbi andare avanti!è che certe cose non sono cosi semplici come sembra che possano essere...sappiate solo che sicuramente la curva aveva dei motivi per contestare il maldini uomo per alcune cose che ha fatto/detto contro la curva..la contestazione non era assolutamente contro il maldini giocatore e bandiera del milan...quello che maldini ha fatto per il milan tutti lo sappiamo e non può essere cancellato...la curva ha semplicemente voluto "ricordare" a maldini di aver mancato di rispetto a loro per più di una volta,e facendolo nel giorno del suo addio erano probabilmente sicuri che la cosa avrebbe fatto più rumore e se ne sarebbe parlato maggiormente..io però la scelta di contestarlo nel suo giorno d'addio non la condivido..

[MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION]:se vuoi aggiungere o precisare qualcosa cosi la chiariamo una volta per tutte sta storia


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non è che mi turbi andare avanti!è che certe cose non sono cosi semplici come sembra che possano essere...sappiate solo che sicuramente* la curva aveva dei motivi per contestare il maldini uomo* per alcune cose che ha fatto/detto contro la curva..*la contestazione non era assolutamente contro il maldini giocatore e bandiera del milan*...quello che maldini ha fatto per il milan tutti lo sappiamo e non può essere cancellato...la curva ha semplicemente voluto "ricordare" a maldini di aver mancato di rispetto a loro per più di una volta,e facendolo nel giorno del suo addio erano probabilmente sicuri che la cosa avrebbe fatto più rumore e se ne sarebbe parlato maggiormente..io però la scelta di contestarlo nel suo giorno d'addio non la condivido..
> 
> [MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION]:se vuoi aggiungere o precisare qualcosa cosi la chiariamo una volta per tutte sta storia



Allora perchè contestarlo il giorno della sua ultima partita,mentre è IN CAMPO.Visibilità o meno,è una cosa del tutto incoerente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allora perchè contestarlo il giorno della sua ultima partita,mentre è IN CAMPO.Visibilità o meno,è una cosa del tutto incoerente.



infatti mi sembra di aver detto che non condivido la scelta di contestarlo nel giorno della sua ultima partita...scelta che però non è incoerente visto che gli striscioni spiegavano bene il motivo della contestazione


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non è che mi turbi andare avanti!è che certe cose non sono cosi semplici come sembra che possano essere...sappiate solo che sicuramente la curva aveva dei motivi per contestare il maldini uomo per alcune cose che ha fatto/detto contro la curva..la contestazione non era assolutamente contro il maldini giocatore e bandiera del milan...quello che maldini ha fatto per il milan tutti lo sappiamo e non può essere cancellato...la curva ha semplicemente voluto "ricordare" a maldini di aver mancato di rispetto a loro per più di una volta,e facendolo nel giorno del suo addio erano probabilmente sicuri che la cosa avrebbe fatto più rumore e se ne sarebbe parlato maggiormente..io però la scelta di contestarlo nel suo giorno d'addio non la condivido..
> 
> [MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION]:se vuoi aggiungere o precisare qualcosa cosi la chiariamo una volta per tutte sta storia



E' ovvio che un motivo di fondo sotto ci sia..Però a me è dispiaciuto lo stesso un sacco...Alla fine potevano andare a "protestare" a Milanello...Hanno scelto di fischiarlo il giorno del suo addio per colpirlo a fondo..Il problema è che cosi facendo ci sono andati di mezzo tutti i tifosi Milanisti,non solo la curva..Ormai per la gente la tifoseria del Milan è quella che ha fischiato Maldini.

Comunque io lo vorrei nella società..Potrebbe solo far del bene,ma come hanno detto parecchi utenti,forse sarebbe una persona scomoda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Marzo 2013)

Bella domanda me lo sono sempre chiesto pure io,spero un giorno di vederlo in società ma dubito che succederà


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Marzo 2013)

Maldini ha avuto sempre un atteggiamento di menefreghismo verso i tifosi (Fossa compresa) altrimenti esce il solito fenomeno che ha da ridire anche su questo, poi a Istanbul c'è stata la ciliegina sulla torta, anche per colpa della moglie.

Il punto è che per esperienza personale anche in altri sport, è giusto che la squadra abbia un minimo rapporto con la gente che fa grandissimi sacrifici economici e non, per seguire la squadra, se invece sei una persona arrogante e altezzosa li ignori o magari ancor meglio li insulti e allora vuol dire che non hai capito proprio niente. Il Capitano-6 non si è mai permesso di fare una cosa del genere e tutt'ora è una persona molto gentile e disponibile.

Concludo dicendo che tutti i grandi giocatori italiani del Milan hanno bene o male avuto la possibilità di avere un ruolo importante nella squadra, chiedetevi come mai solo lui è escluso da questa cosa...


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Maldini ha avuto sempre un atteggiamento di menefreghismo verso i tifosi (Fossa compresa) altrimenti esce il solito fenomeno che ha da ridire anche su questo, poi a Istanbul c'è stata la ciliegina sulla torta, anche per colpa della moglie.
> 
> Il punto è che per esperienza personale anche in altri sport, è giusto che la squadra abbia un minimo rapporto con la gente che fa grandissimi sacrifici economici e non, per seguire la squadra, se invece sei una persona arrogante e altezzosa li ignori o magari ancor meglio li insulti e allora vuol dire che non hai capito proprio niente. Il Capitano-6 non si è mai permesso di fare una cosa del genere e tutt'ora è una persona molto gentile e disponibile.
> 
> Concludo dicendo che tutti i grandi giocatori italiani del Milan hanno bene o male avuto la possibilità di avere un ruolo importante nella squadra, chiedetevi come mai solo lui è escluso da questa cosa...



forse perchè offuscherebbe la grandezza della proprietà?


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> forse perchè offuscherebbe la grandezza della proprietà?



Forse non sai che se ne avesse avuto le capacità probabilmente adesso Baresi in società conterebbe meno solo di Galliani, quindi non credo sia per quello, poi ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Forse non sai che se ne avesse avuto le capacità probabilmente adesso Baresi in società conterebbe meno solo di Galliani, quindi non credo sia per quello, poi ognuno crede a ciò che vuole.



Baresi è un' altra storia infatti

comunque io non credo a niente in particolare, infatti la vicenda mi puzza da sempre


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allora perchè contestarlo il giorno della sua ultima partita,mentre è IN CAMPO.Visibilità o meno,è una cosa del tutto incoerente.



infatti è da capre contestarlo nell'ultima partita...mah


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Marzo 2013)

Risposta facilissima: perchè il Milan non è piu' la società di una volta.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Marzo 2013)

Scusate ma quali sono i fatti di Istanbul?
io non li conosco
qualcuno me li può raccontare per favore?


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quali sono i fatti di Istanbul?
> io non li conosco
> qualcuno me li può raccontare per favore?



Cerca su internet..dovresti trovare tutto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Cerca su internet..dovresti trovare tutto



la frase che ha detto ad alcuni tifosi?? quella "siete dei pezzenti perchè avete fischiato"?
forse l'ha detto dal nervoso, non so...qualcuno può dire esattamente che è successo quella volta?


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la frase che ha detto ad alcuni tifosi?? quella "siete dei pezzenti perchè avete fischiato"?
> forse l'ha detto dal nervoso, non so...qualcuno può dire esattamente che è successo quella volta?



Si una cosa del genere!
E quello è solo un episodio!
maldini non preoccupatevi che non è uno stinco di santo come molti credono...un vero campione porta rispetto per i tifosi,senza i quali il pezzente sarebbe lui!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Si una cosa del genere!
> E quello è solo un episodio!
> maldini non preoccupatevi che non è uno stinco di santo come molti credono...un vero campione porta rispetto per i tifosi,senza i quali il pezzente sarebbe lui!!



ci posso pure credere che qualche volta si è comportato male con i tifosi, ma gli ultrà hanno scelto il giorno sbagliato...così sono andati di mezzo tutti...che capre
che non è un santo penso che lo sanno tutti...stessa cosa per Baresi che è stato indagato per riciclaggio mi sembra


----------



## Principe (25 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ci posso pure credere che qualche volta si è comportato male con i tifosi, ma gli ultrà hanno scelto il giorno sbagliato...così sono andati di mezzo tutti...che capre
> che non è un santo penso che lo sanno tutti...stessa cosa per Baresi che è stato indagato per riciclaggio mi sembra


Cosa c'entra rispondere ai tifosi del Milan con accuse di riciclaggio ???? Incredibile , chi c'è stato lo saprà come sono andate le cose , sicuramente hanno sbagliato a fischiare al suo addio ma personalmente se devo dire chi e' il capitano , il capitano sarà sempre uno solo franco baresi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra rispondere ai tifosi del Milan con accuse di riciclaggio ???? Incredibile , chi c'è stato lo saprà come sono andate le cose , sicuramente hanno sbagliato a fischiare al suo addio ma personalmente se devo dire chi e' il capitano , il capitano sarà sempre uno solo franco baresi



io dicevo in generale, nella vita...anche lui forse non è pulito al 100%


----------



## jaws (25 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra rispondere ai tifosi del Milan con accuse di riciclaggio ???? Incredibile , chi c'è stato lo saprà come sono andate le cose , sicuramente hanno sbagliato a fischiare al suo addio ma personalmente se devo dire chi e' il capitano , il capitano sarà sempre uno solo franco baresi



Anche per me la curva sarà sempre una sola.
E non è ovviamente quella che c'è adesso


----------



## Tobi (26 Marzo 2013)

Boban,Seedorf,Gattuso,Maldini,Van Bommel,Nesta tutta gente che potresti impiegare alla grande:

Boban Seedorf Van Bommel come osservatori
Maldini come Ds
Nesta Gattuso Pippo ad allenare inizialmente i ragazzini per farli crescere con la mentalità giusta

Obbiettivamente Galliani, che comunque si è fatto in questi anni molte antipatie viste le prese in giro con i tifosi...io non lo manderei mai via.. la sa troppo lunga sulle trattative, una volpe come lui è una grande arma..

Piuttosto sbatterei fuori Braida e lo staff medico


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Anche per me la curva sarà sempre una sola.
> E non è ovviamente quella che c'è adesso



Anche quella di prima non andava per nulla d'accordo con maldini...a istanbul c'era ancora la fossa


----------



## James Watson (26 Marzo 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Maldini ha avuto sempre un atteggiamento di menefreghismo verso i tifosi (Fossa compresa) altrimenti esce il solito fenomeno che ha da ridire anche su questo, poi a Istanbul c'è stata la ciliegina sulla torta, anche per colpa della moglie.
> 
> Il punto è che per esperienza personale anche in altri sport, è giusto che la squadra abbia un minimo rapporto con la gente che fa grandissimi sacrifici economici e non, per seguire la squadra, se invece sei una persona arrogante e altezzosa li ignori o magari ancor meglio li insulti e allora vuol dire che non hai capito proprio niente. Il Capitano-6 non si è mai permesso di fare una cosa del genere e tutt'ora è una persona molto gentile e disponibile.
> 
> Concludo dicendo che tutti i grandi giocatori italiani del Milan hanno bene o male avuto la possibilità di avere un ruolo importante nella squadra, chiedetevi come mai solo lui è escluso da questa cosa...



Concordo su tutto, bravo!


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2013)

Se Maldini ha insultato la curva ha fatto solo bene...gli ultras sono il male del calcio. Tra l'altro, riguardo al Milan, parliamo di gente che ha barattato il loro "silenzio" in cambio di biglietti gratis. Che schifo ragazzi, ringrazio Paolino oltre che per le 5 coppe campioni anche per aver trattato quella gentaccia come merita.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Marzo 2013)

Perchè un grande giocatore non significa che sia per forza un grande dirigente


----------



## James Watson (26 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Se Maldini ha insultato la curva ha fatto solo bene...gli ultras sono il male del calcio.* Tra l'altro, riguardo al Milan, parliamo di gente che ha barattato il loro "silenzio" in cambio di biglietti gratis. Che schifo ragazzi, ringrazio Paolino oltre che per le 5 coppe campioni anche per aver trattato quella gentaccia come merita.




In linea di principio potrei anche "esser d'accordo", però poi che non ci si aspetti per lui eterna riconoscenza e amore incondizionato da parte delle frange più estreme della tifoseria..


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se Maldini ha insultato la curva ha fatto solo bene...gli ultras sono il male del calcio. Tra l'altro, riguardo al Milan, *parliamo di gente che ha barattato il loro "silenzio" in cambio di biglietti gratis*. Che schifo ragazzi, ringrazio Paolino oltre che per le 5 coppe campioni anche per aver trattato quella gentaccia come merita.



vedo che sei molto informato su cose che io che vado quasi tutte le domeniche allo stadio non so!!da dove hai preso queste informazioni?


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vedo che sei molto informato su cose che io che vado quasi tutte le domeniche allo stadio non so!!da dove hai preso queste informazioni?



Milan, biglietti gratis e un film con la curva è scoppiata la pace | Milano la Repubblica.it


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Milan, biglietti gratis e un film con la curva è scoppiata la pace | Milano la Repubblica.it



tanto per iniziare sono fatti che ricorrono a 5 anni fa...basarsi su degli articoli di giornalisti che non sanno nulla di quello che accade in curva è ridicolo!il film non centra nulla e poi,5 mila biglietti gratis per il derby???ahahah!quella è il top!!!


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tanto per iniziare sono fatti che ricorrono a 5 anni fa...basarsi su degli articoli di giornalisti che non sanno nulla di quello che accade in curva è ridicolo!il film non centra nulla e poi,5 mila biglietti gratis per il derby???ahahah!quella è il top!!!



Ho anche un'altra fonte privata, che mi tengo per me . Ti ricordo che cmq per queste cose ci sono stati dei processi eh. Poi perché non ci spieghi a tutti ai bei tempi c'erano contestazioni per qualsiasi cosa e adesso quando ci sarebbero i motivi per "sfasciare tutto" gli ultras se ne stanno zitti, zitti, buoni buoni? E il Gallo che non fa che ringraziarli per non aver contestato e perché "hanno capito il momento difficile"? ROTFL adesso che come quasi tutti gli anni non si vince una mazza è scoppiato l'amore!!!! Ricordo a tutti che il nostro caro Presidente si è messo a pagare figuranti 10 euro solo per riempire le piazze....adesso mi vuoi far credere che agli ultras non gli ha mai dato niente....guarda che c'ho trent'anni, mica tre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ho anche un'altra fonte privata, che mi tengo per me . Ti ricordo che cmq per queste cose ci sono stati dei processi eh. Poi perché non ci spieghi a tutti ai bei tempi c'erano contestazioni per qualsiasi cosa e adesso quando ci sarebbero i motivi per "sfasciare tutto" gli ultras se ne stanno zitti, zitti, buoni buoni? E il Gallo che non fa che ringraziarli per non aver contestato e perché "hanno capito il momento difficile"? ROTFL adesso che come quasi tutti gli anni non si vince una mazza è scoppiato l'amore!!!! Ricordo a tutti che il nostro caro Presidente si è messo a pagare figuranti 10 euro solo per riempire le piazze....adesso mi vuoi far credere che agli ultras non gli ha mai dato niente....guarda che c'ho trent'anni, mica tre.



dicendo subito che è meglio di non parlare qua di certe cose,visto anche che non avete nessuna prova per dimostrare quello che affermate,che ci sia qualcosa può essere ed è anche giusto che sia cosi!!!ma levatevi pure dalla testa l'idea che la società paghi gli abbonamenti a mezza curva o dia 5000 mila biglietti perchè non è assolutamente cosi!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

e poi siete di un incoerenza incredibile!!prima non volete gli ultras,mentre poi vi lamentate se la curva non contesta perchè solo loro possono fare qualcosa!!mah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2013)

Grande Maldini, sempre e comunque. 
Lo giudico solo per le emozioni che mi ha dato in campo.
Non me ne può fregare nulla dei suoi rapporti con Galliani o con gli Ultras.

Mi auguro di rivederlo in futuro con un ruolo attivo.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

accantonando per un attimo il tema di Maldo il quale è stato contestato in maniera a mio avviso assurda

il discorso degli ultras è ben più ampio e complesso
le curve sono uno dei primi momenti di aggregazione sociale dopo le due guerre tra la gente e si condivide insieme tutti quanti l' amore per lo sport

ovviamente col tempo tutto è travisato e diventato in parte grande amore per i propri colori e talvolta anche violenza 

a me uno stadio con degli automi e con della gente che canta tutta in maniera uguale senza personalità non mi piacerebbe di sicuro, forse dovremmo capire è la stessa struttura dello stadio e il modo di gestire i tifosi prima delle partite che deve cambiare

poi andare in curva a cantare è anche una valvola di sfogo per molti e se non si scade in violenze può anche starci


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

Perché non é un lecchino come baresi e perché ha un pessimo rapporto con quei porci degli ultras


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Marzo 2013)

Comunque io penso che gli Ultras avessero i loro motivi per fischiare il nostro amato capitano...Il punto è che FORSE per loro le motivazioni erano giuste,secondo la loro visione da ultras...Mentre per il resto del mondo (me compreso) può essere di no.
Io non l'avrei mai e poi mai fischiato per nessuno motivo.
L'ho sempre ammirato e lo ammirerò per sempre,ancora di più dopo aver letto che ha avuto le palle di andare contro la propria tifoseria.

Lui era un calciatore,il suo compito era quello di giocare bene e basta..Nel contratto non ci stava scritto "filati la tifoseria" o "lecca il di dietro alla tifoseria per andarci d'accordo"
Maldini ha giocato in tempi i cui gli ultras ne facevano di tutti i colori,inutile negare questo fatto..Di certo non posso dargli colpe se gli ultras gli stessero sul piffero.


----------



## filosan (26 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché non é un lecchino come baresi e perché ha un pessimo rapporto con quei porci degli ultras


Sono un ultras e sono un povero mentecatto


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Comunque io penso che gli Ultras avessero i loro motivi per fischiare il nostro amato capitano...Il punto è che FORSE per loro le motivazioni erano giuste,secondo la loro visione da ultras...Mentre per il resto del mondo (me compreso) può essere di no.
> Io non l'avrei mai e poi mai fischiato per nessuno motivo.
> L'ho sempre ammirato e lo ammirerò per sempre,ancora di più dopo aver letto che ha avuto le palle di andare contro la propria tifoseria.
> 
> ...



non c'entra nessuna visione ultras...semplicemente se uno ti da del mercenario pezzente dopo che hai speso più di 1000 euro per seguire la tua squadra forse un pò ti gira...più che avere le palle di andare contro la propria tifoseria la chiamerei mancanza di rispetto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> accantonando per un attimo il tema di Maldo il quale è stato contestato in maniera a mio avviso assurda
> 
> il discorso degli ultras è ben più ampio e complesso
> le curve sono uno dei primi momenti di aggregazione sociale dopo le due guerre tra la gente e si condivide insieme tutti quanti l' amore per lo sport
> ...



non ho afferrato il discorso!puoi spiegarti meglio?


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

ok [MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION]
pensavo di essere stato chiaro e forse ho buttato lì un po' troppi concetti

comunque preferisco avere un po' di burasca allo stadio che vedere dei figuranti come ad esempio ho visto nel mondiale nippo coreano oppure in altri casi

mi piacerebbe insomma che ognuno facesse come preferisce però in stadi dove non si viene trattati come degli animali dietro a una rete metallica e nella zona attorno allo stadio a mio avviso le persone dovrebbero non alcoolizzarsi e non solo perchè fa male al fegato

insomma vorrei stadi più civili, ma con gente carica e non coordinate come pupazzi

(tutto ciò non riguarda i tifosi del Milan o di San Siro era un ragionamento più vasto)


----------



## Ale (26 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché non é un lecchino come baresi e perché ha un pessimo rapporto con quei porci degli ultras



esatto. e' inutile girarci troppo intorno e nascondersi dietro ad un dito.

se poi si preferisce raccontar favole, va bene. basta dirlo, almeno non perdiamo tempo.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

filosan ha scritto:


> .....



La famosa pacatezza che contraddistingue gli ultras...


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La famosa pacatezza che contraddistingue gli ultras...



se dai a uno del ***** cosa deve fare??ringraziarti??comunque non so chi sia e quindi non mi interessa!


----------



## Albijol (26 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Lui era un calciatore,il suo compito era quello di giocare bene e basta..Nel contratto non ci stava scritto "filati la tifoseria" o "lecca il di dietro alla tifoseria per andarci d'accordo"
> Maldini ha giocato in tempi i cui gli ultras ne facevano di tutti i colori,inutile negare questo fatto..Di certo non posso dargli colpe se gli ultras gli stessero sul piffero.


----------



## Devil May Cry (26 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non c'entra nessuna visione ultras...semplicemente se uno ti da del mercenario pezzente dopo che hai speso più di 1000 euro per seguire la tua squadra forse un pò ti gira...più che avere le palle di andare contro la propria tifoseria la chiamerei mancanza di rispetto



Ah ok..Certo mi sembra giusto che il tifoso si offenda,ma il calciatore non può offendersi??Il calciatore non ha dei sentimenti eh??Guarda che sono persone UMANE anche i calciatori..Sai forse gli saranno girate le palle a prendersi fischi e insulti..Soprattutto in quella partita li.In tutta la sua carriera chissà quanti insulti si sarà preso Maldini,però lui non può reagire,lui non ha sentimenti,non ha il diritto di sentirsi offeso eh??

Dai eh.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Marzo 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ah ok..Certo mi sembra giusto che il tifoso si offenda,ma il calciatore non può offendersi??Il calciatore non ha dei sentimenti eh??Guarda che sono persone UMANE anche i calciatori..Sai forse gli saranno girate le palle a prendersi fischi e insulti..Soprattutto in quella partita li.In tutta la sua carriera chissà quanti insulti si sarà preso Maldini,però lui non può reagire,lui non ha sentimenti,non ha il diritto di sentirsi offeso eh??
> 
> Dai eh.



certo!!e infatti la curva ha sempre data a maldini la possibilitá di scusarsi ma lui,dall'alto della sua arroganza e presunta superiorità non lo ha mai fatto!!come si suol dire "rispetto genera rispetto"


----------



## Livestrong (26 Marzo 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se dai a uno del ***** cosa deve fare??ringraziarti??comunque non so chi sia e quindi non mi interessa!



A un violento cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Marzo 2013)

Paolo è un idolo non nonostante abbia contestato la curva, ma *anche perchè* l'ha fatto.


Numero 1 in tutto, uomo vero, capitano, il più grande della storia del Milan.


----------



## jaws (27 Marzo 2013)

Sto per dare ragione a De Laurentis, non credevo sarebbe mai successo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Marzo 2013)

Io in tutto questo non ho compreso 2 cose...

Chi se ne frega se uno spende un sacco di soldi per seguire il Milan? è un suo hobby, lo fa per piacere personale, mica fa beneficenza, o no?

Esiste qualche ****** che, a parte l'amarezza del risultato, abbia fischiato la squadra per la magnifica partita di Istanbul?


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Marzo 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A un violento cosa vuoi dire?




Non è questione di violenza,non concepiscono proprio la DIVISIONE dei RUOLI

Maldini diceva_ io gioco,voi tifate,that's it_,ma per questi il fatto che un giocatore non voglia avere rapporti con la curva,andare agli incontri,fare dei regali (guardate che funziona così) è un oltraggio,una cosa inconcepibile 

Una cultura para-mafiosa se si può dire


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Marzo 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non è questione di violenza,non concepiscono proprio la DIVISIONE dei RUOLI
> 
> Maldini diceva_ io gioco,voi tifate,that's it_,ma per questi il fatto che un giocatore non voglia avere rapporti con la curva,andare agli incontri,fare dei regali (guardate che funziona così) è un oltraggio,una cosa inconcepibile
> 
> Una cultura para-mafiosa se si può dire



non è cosi!!ci sono un sacco di giocatori che non hanno avuto rapporti con la curva ma che sono sempre stati rispettati e salutati con rispetto al loro addio


----------



## folletto (29 Marzo 2013)

Maldini = IDOLO e Immortale rossonero. Qualunque sia la ragione, chi lo ha contestato / insultato alla fine della sua ultima in maglia rossonera deve solo vergognarsi, così come *CHI* non ha preso una ferma / dura posizione dopo l'accaduto. Io la vedo così, chiunque è libero di contestarlo ma farlo in quel momento, in cui si è "tolto" la maglia rossonera gloriosamente indossata per più di venti anni, è stata una cosa a dir poco indegna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Maldini = IDOLO e Immortale rossonero. Qualunque sia la ragione, chi lo ha contestato / insultato alla fine della sua ultima in maglia rossonera deve solo vergognarsi, così come *CHI* non ha preso una ferma / dura posizione dopo l'accaduto. Io la vedo così, chiunque è libero di contestarlo ma farlo in quel momento, in cui si è "tolto" la maglia rossonera gloriosamente indossata per più di venti anni, è stata una cosa a dir poco indegna.



Sti interisti


----------

